# Problem-Sabayon-Staje po 5min

## domel543

Witam mam problem...mam Sabayon(pochodna wersja od gentoo) i nawet gdy jest okienko logowania a nawet iw cześniej....wszystko staje, nie da się ruszyć myszką ani nic zrobić tylko reset  :Sad: 

dodam że live cd chodzi super i nie ma takiego czegoś.

Mam Radeona 9800PRO dwie kości ram po 256mb.

Prosze o pomoc!

----------

## kurak

mialem cos takiego z wifi, wszystko sie ladowalo dobrze dopoki nie chcial ladowac wifi, chrootnij sie z livecd i zobacz co masz w rc-status, co ostatnio upgradowals i sprobuj to zahaszowac.

----------

## Poe

to jest forum dystrybucji GENTOO a nie pochodnych

----------

